# What are some good brands of Australian saddles?



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

I'd like one but I'm not sure of brands. Is Stockman considered good?


----------



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 26, 2006)

I ordered mine from here. I love it and their customer service was awesome. I called and spoke with them many times before I ordered. They were helpful with measuring and fitting my horse. They also sell preowned ones.

http://www.aussiesaddle.com/Products/sale_items.html


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I have a friend who is Australian and years ago when she went home to visit family, I sent her with enough cash to buy a good saddle and pay for shipping so I ended up with a barely used Toowoomba saddle that I love. 

Make sure when you're buying a saddle that you don't buy anything made in India. They're known to be made of poor quality leather and tend to fall apart.


----------



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. That website looks interesting and I will poke around it somemore.
DH is going to Colorado next month and there is a company there, I think it's Down Under Saddlery? Anyone know about them?

Wr lucky you, sounds like you got a nice deal!


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

I have an Australian Stock Co saddle. Very nice saddle.... Down Under sells several brands including toowooba..


----------

